# 240SX VG30DETT swap???



## macman56 (Apr 25, 2005)

Hey, I'm new to this forum thing, but I'm wondering if anyone can help me out. I have a 1995 240SX SE with the original KA24DE engine and 5-speed manual transmission...the car is almost entirely stock. I want to try and swap a VG30DETT engine for the current KA24DE (from the 1990-1996 300ZX, click the link for a good look at the VG30DETT http://www.autospeed.com/cms/A_1966/article.html). Is there anyone who has any ideas on how to do this or help me out at all? I could really use all the suggestions you guys have. Thanks all.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i hope you have money flying out your ass, because your gonna need it. i remember seeing this before, and everyone was saying how much modifications you'd have to do because the VG is such a large engine. your probably better off with an RB26 swap.


----------



## lyon23 (May 1, 2004)

macman56 said:


> Hey, I'm new to this forum thing, but I'm wondering if anyone can help me out. I have a 1995 240SX SE with the original KA24DE engine and 5-speed manual transmission...the car is almost entirely stock. I want to try and swap a VG30DETT engine for the current KA24DE (from the 1990-1996 300ZX, click the link for a good look at the VG30DETT http://www.autospeed.com/cms/A_1966/article.html). Is there anyone who has any ideas on how to do this or help me out at all? I could really use all the suggestions you guys have. Thanks all.



Figure out the install part I'm not sure if you can use the z32 crossmeber like you do on rb swaps but if you can than that's great.. then all you're goin to need is a z31 5 speed and mate it with the z32 bell housing so the shifter wont be so out of place and is closer to the whole. a cheaper swap for this would be the gloria vg30det engine. single turbo same engine. either one is not goin to give you a lot of room to work on the engine later on. if it's not really necesary or you just want to spend the money like nismo said just get the rb26.


----------



## 1SentraBeast (Mar 5, 2005)

i agree get the rb26 motor


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

I say keep the KA personally. How much power are you looking to put down? Check out ka-t.org, there is plenty of power to be made out of it.=)

Your weight balance will be thrown off with either the RB or attempting a VG swap. The KA and SR are the best balanced for the chassis. The CA isn't too bad either but doesn't produce enough torque for me.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

no the car will handle like shit if you put a v-6 in it


----------



## SW3SX (Apr 13, 2005)

You are gonna have to shave your inner wheel wells. The head and valve covers come less than a 1/4 of an inch from the inner fender wells. The motor's gonna sway and knock around in the bay and coud cause a whole sh!t load of issues. A car handling bad is ones opinion... He might be comfortable with a heavier frond end and loosing a little over 2 inches of truning diameter. But then the car is RWD so just slide it around. I see it as more of an excuse to slide rather than a handling issue. Plus with the heavier front end, granted the car is heavier but it's more weight in the front so teh back will slide easier on the other hand.


----------



## IDreamofDET (Apr 15, 2005)

I think the 3ZX handle like shit anyways and I would imagine its a pretty damn heavy engine. VG are also not that cheap, unless you have one laying around....I would have to agree... I would rather do the RB25 or RB26, you'll prolly be more happy with those engine.


----------

